# Continuity between this temporal realm and heaven?



## Puritanhead (Jun 7, 2007)

What can we ascertain from divine revelation about the continuity between this temporal realm and heaven? In particular, what of the relationships we forge here on earth during our lifetime with Christian brothers and sisters? The Scriptures inform us that the former things will pass away and melt in the fervent heat of the elements, when God consummates His Kingdom. Are there any verses that come to mind? I know when David lost his son, he said his son could not return to him, but one day he would go to him. Hence, an anticipation of family reunion.

I don't fully fathom the metaphysics of God's redemptive working, but I believe the transition to Heaven is in the twinkling of an eye upon our death. My intuitive sense tells me what we do in this lifetime echoes in eternity, including those we cultivate fellowship and friendship with, and especially our families.

Another thing that boggles my mind... if the former things pass away, does that include all memory of this sinful temporal realm we redeemed sinners now dwell in? Too my sinful mind, it seems more glorifying to God, that some faint, or selective memory of this sinful world would linger in the mind of the redeemed flock in the Heavenlies, that it might be to the glory of God, for us to know what we were redeemed from. Does that make any sense? Our Lord Jesus in his earthly ministry possessed cognizance of the reality of sin, and knowledge of good and evil, and yet it did not taint him, nor malign his nature, for He was perfect and without sin. Couldn't the resurrected believer being conformed to the image of Christ, be affored a similar cognizance of the former reality of sin, without tainting us with the leaven of sin, since we are raised in an incorruptible vessel and perfect, and thus without the taint of sin and its consequences?


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, I heard your last questions preached on. Fascinating. Pastor taught on Revelation and said we would have memory of the former things. I think it was something on how we would praise God... Anyone remember the verse??? Rev 21:4He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." verse four does not say that we won't remember...


Puritanhead said:


> What can we ascertain from divine revelation about the continuity between this temporal realm and heaven? In particular, what of the relationships we forge here on earth during our lifetime with Christian brothers and sisters? The Scriptures inform us that the former things will pass away and melt in the fervent heat of the elements, when God consummates His Kingdom. Are there any verses that come to mind? I know when David lost his son, he said his son could not return to him, but one day he would go to him. Hence, an anticipation of family reunion.
> 
> I don't fully fathom the metaphysics of God's redemptive working, but I believe the transition to Heaven is in the twinkling of an eye upon our death. My intuitive sense tells me what we do in this lifetime echoes in eternity, including those we cultivate fellowship and friendship with, and especially our families.
> 
> Another thing that boggles my mind... if the former things pass away, does that include all memory of this sinful temporal realm we redeemed sinners now dwell in? Too my sinful mind, it seems more glorifying to God, that some faint, or selective memory of this sinful world would linger in the mind of the redeemed flock in the Heavenlies, that it might be to the glory of God, for us to know what we were redeemed from. Does that make any sense? Our Lord Jesus in his earthly ministry possessed cognizance of the reality of sin, and knowledge of good and evil, and yet it did not taint him, nor malign his nature, for He was perfect and without sin. Couldn't the resurrected believer being conformed to the image of Christ, be affored a similar cognizance of the former reality of sin, without tainting us with the leaven of sin, since we are raised in an incorruptible vessel and perfect, and thus without the taint of sin and its consequences?


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

These people seem to remember earth while they are in heaven "Rev 6:9When he opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of those who had been slain because of the word of God and the testimony they had maintained. 10They called out in a loud voice, "How long, Sovereign Lord, holy and true, until you judge the inhabitants of the earth and _avenge our blood_?" 11Then each of them was given a white robe, and they were told to wait a little longer, until the number of their fellow servants and brothers who were to be killed as they had been was completed. "


----------



## satz (Jun 7, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Another thing that boggles my mind... if the former things pass away, does that include all memory of this sinful temporal realm we redeemed sinners now dwell in? *Too my sinful mind, it seems more glorifying to God, that some faint, or selective memory of this sinful world would linger in the mind of the redeemed flock in the Heavenlies, that it might be to the glory of God, for us to know what we were redeemed from.* Does that make any sense? Our Lord Jesus in his earthly ministry possessed cognizance of the reality of sin, and knowledge of good and evil, and yet it did not taint him, nor malign his nature, for He was perfect and without sin. Couldn't the resurrected believer being conformed to the image of Christ, be affored a similar cognizance of the former reality of sin, without tainting us with the leaven of sin, since we are raised in an incorruptible vessel and perfect, and thus without the taint of sin and its consequences?



I agree with the portion you wrote that I bolded. However, I would go a little further... to be honest I think we will retain fairly or even very clear memories of the sin and pain of this present age, just that in our glorified bodies those things will no longer tempt us just as they do not tempt God. How could the redeemed in heaven truly appreciate the glory of Christ as Savior if no one could remember what they were saved from?

Just a thought.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 7, 2007)

There are somethings I would like to forget, Mark.


----------



## satz (Jun 7, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> There are somethings I would like to forget, Mark.



Yeah, same here!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 7, 2007)

satz said:


> I agree with the portion you wrote that I bolded. However, I would go a little further... to be honest I think we will retain fairly or even very clear memories of the sin and pain of this present age, just that in our glorified bodies those things will no longer tempt us just as they do not tempt God. *How could the redeemed in heaven truly appreciate the glory of Christ as Savior if no one could remember what they were saved from?*
> Just a thought.



Okay! I bolded the part I think was the thought of the sermon.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts Amanda.


----------

